# Gaming PC



## Hellgrinder1985 (10. Januar 2014)

Hab erst für mein Kumpel eine Zusammenstellung gebraucht. Nun machen wir es so das er meinen kompletten PC nimmt da es keinen Sinn macht bei mir Board,CPU und Graka auszubauen. Somit brauch ich jetzt einen neuen.

Das war der alte Fred,nur zur Info: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/311895-gaming-pc-ca-600-a.html

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
keine genaue Vorstellung,sollte P/L mäßig halbwegs passen

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
alles da

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
SSD und 3TB HDD

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
Full HD

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
FC3,RE 6 usw

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Ja 

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
nein


Wäre Klasse wenn jemand helfen könnte. 

Ich hab mal ein paar Komponenten aufgelistet:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MB: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Was fehlt ist noch Ram und Grafikkarte. Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig. Ich schwanke zwischen einer Gigabyte Tri X OC oder einer 780Ti (Inno). Was meint ihr?

Passt der HR-02 in der N300 Gehäuse?

Welchen Ram könnte man nehmen?


Gibt es noch Vorschläge?


----------



## Erok (10. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Sorry, aber Du willst doch wirklich nicht solch teure Hardware in solch einen Plastik-Eimer von Gehäuse stecken ? 

Das Gehäuse sollte Dir schon etwas mehr wert sein 

Zum übertakten des i5 4670 K Heizwell ist ein Macho ungeeignet. Da solltest Du lieber zum K2 greifen : EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dieser passt auch in Dein gewähltes Gehäuse.

Aber schau Dir mal noch dieses Gehäuse an : Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch dort würde der K2 rein passen 

Arbeitsspeicher dieser hier : Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Grafikkarte kann ich Dir nicht sagen, welche Du nehmen sollst von den beiden. Die AMD-Karte hat den klaren Preisvorteil. Von der Leistung her liegen sie fast gleich auf. Die 780 Ti ist nen ticken schneller unterwegs. Aber da wo die Tri X am Ende ist, wird auch die 780 Ti nichts mehr reissen. Ist also eine Geldfrage und ob Dir PhysX wichtig ist. Wenn Du auf PhysX verzichten kannst, und auch nicht mit 3 D Vision 2 spielen willst, würde ich allein vom Preis her zur AMD - Karte greifen 

Der Rest passt sonst soweit zusammen  

Greetz Erok


----------



## facehugger (10. Januar 2014)

*@TE:* du meinst wohl die Sapphire Tri-X OC Jene würde ich auch empfehlen (wenn endlich mal verfügbar) Hier wären Tests zum Kärtchen:


Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Test: Endlich Stille auf Hawaii
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test - ComputerBase
der Preis der GTX780Ti steht übrigens in keinem Verhältnis zur gebotenen Mehrleistung... Am Case spart man mMn nicht:


BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für vorne unten
soviel solltest du wenigstens investieren Sonst passt die Konfig soweit, mit den Empfehlungen von Erok.

 Gruß


----------



## RustyRecoil (10. Januar 2014)

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die ist doch viel besser als die Tri-X ?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (10. Januar 2014)

also das Shinobi hatte ich schon,war nicht so mein ding,das Corsair ist auch Top!

Ja die Tests hab ich schon gesehen,hat gute Performance. Wie wäre ev ein CF oder Sli Gespann, insofern sich das MR Problem mal entspannt hat.

Denke die Sapphire Tri-X OC hat schon ein Top P/L Verhältnis. Wie gut lässt sich die 780ti von Inno noch Takten,die sollte ja dank dem Top Kühler noch Reserven haben.


----------



## facehugger (10. Januar 2014)

Beim Case kännst du dir auch mal jene anschaun:


Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 anthrazit mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (NXDS2AW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
mittleres habe ich selbst und kann es wärmstens empfehlen Jede GTX780Ti lässt sich anders takten (Chipgüte...), allerdings *sollten* je nach Exemplar mit der potenten Kühlung der Inno3D wohl um die 1200Mhz drin sein.

*@RustyRecoil:* sagt wer?

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (10. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du für 10FPS mehr bereit bist 200€ mehr auszugeben, mach das. 

Beim Spielen in FHD reicht auch eine 770 oder eine R9 280 gut aus, das gesparte Geld reicht dann schon fast für das nächste Grafikkartenupgrade in 2 Jahren und dann ziehen diese Status-Karten (R9 290X/GTX780TI) gegen die dann aktuelle Mittelklasse auch den Kürzeren.

Wenn man immer das schnellste und beste haben muß, zahlt man immer einen enormen Aufschlag für eine geringfügig bessere Leistung, ob sich das für den "Normal-Spieler" lohnt steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2014)

Spezial bios drauf und schon haste 1300 MHz+ mit deiner 780 Ti, die wird dann aber so 350-400W schon verbrauchen alleine, je nach dem wie viel du drauf nörgelst^^
Wäre interessant zu sehen, wie die Inno dann noch kühlt, aber mit den Reserven was die hat, bin ich da guter Dinge.
Da sind gut und gerne dann 30% mehr Power wie mit der 290@ 1150MHz drin, also eine brutal schnelle Karte haste dann.
Nur die schluckt dann heftig. Besser ist es jedoch auf die 290 zu setzen und nach 2 Jahren kannste die dann verkaufen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (10. Januar 2014)

was für ein bios wäre das dann?wie sieht es dann aus wegen Garantie?


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

Und  nein, der Macho passt nicht ins N300.

Ich würde im Leben doch keine 600,- Euro Graka kaufen .

Die ~ 400,- für die Sapphire 290 Tri-X sind schon reichlich, und die ist auch brutalst schnell.

Ich zitiere mal Erok : "Grafikkarte kann ich Dir nicht sagen, welche Du nehmen sollst von den  beiden. Die AMD-Karte hat den klaren Preisvorteil. Von der Leistung her  liegen sie fast gleich auf. Die 780 Ti ist nen ticken schneller  unterwegs. Aber da wo die Tri X am Ende ist, wird auch die 780 Ti nichts  mehr reissen."

Wie meine Kumpels schon schrieben, solch geile Hardware (4670K und fette Graka) gehört in ein ordentliches Gehäuse (mind. ~ 50,- Taler). Also mind. Shinobi oder Corsair 200R.

Besser wäre noch das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kühler nimm den empfohlenen K2


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (10. Januar 2014)

den kühler werde ich auf jedenfall nehmen!welches von dene wär von der belüftung am besten?

vom design her gefällt mir das Fractal und das Corsair 200R ganz gut

denke das ich bei der Sapphire landen werde.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

Gönne dir das Arc R2 : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...arc-midi-r2-der-spitze-der-kuehlleistung.html

Test: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 - zweiter Anlauf des High-Performance-Gehäuses

Ist erste Sahne


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (10. Januar 2014)

ok,das liest sich gut!kann man in nächster zeit noch andere 290er modelle erwarten?


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2014)

Klar sollten sie anderen Hersteller demnächst auch noch geile Custom-Karten auf den Markt bringen (MSI, Asus.....)


----------



## Duvar (10. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> was für ein bios wäre das dann?wie sieht es dann aus wegen Garantie?


 
Gibt paar Skynet Biose und deine Garantie erlischt damit.
Leistungstechnisch wäre eine 780 Ti mit ~1300 MHz Boosttakt ~25% schneller wie eine 290 @ 1150 MHz Takt.
Der Aufpreis von rund 350€ auf 600€ ist aber zu hoch und lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (11. Januar 2014)

bin mal gespannt was die anderen hersteller noch so auf den markt bringen (290). die Sapphire ist momentan sowieso komplett ausverkauft


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (11. Januar 2014)

was haltet ihr von einem SLI Gespann? Die MR´s sollen sich ja in zwischen verbessert haben?


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2014)

Nur interessant bei höheren Auflösungen als FHD und Downsampling. Für FHD eigentlich nicht notwendig.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (11. Januar 2014)

downsampling wäre sicher mal interessant! zumal das ja grafisch wirklich was bringt. welche GTX wäre für SLI gut?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2014)

Also ich will auf jedenfall mal Downsampling einplanen. Mein Bildschirm wäre der hier : LG Flatron IPS234V. Sollte mit dem ja gut gehen oder?
Nun bin ich am überlegen ein größeres Netzteil einzuplanen zwecks SLI oder CF falls der Saft einer Kart nicht mehr reicht. Macht das Sinn?

Das System wird bisher:
Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse wird denk ich mal das hier Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nun wäre noch das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte offen. Bei Single GPU würde ich das E9-480 nehmen


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> Bei Single GPU würde ich das E9-480 nehmen


das E9 480W reicht für ein Sys mit einer Graka sehr gut aus SLI/Crossfire macht man entweder gleich (mit aktuellen Karten) oder gar nicht. Irgendwann später sind dann längst neue Single-GPU`s am Start, die knapp ähnliche Leistung bieten wie das dann schon wieder veraltete GPU-Doppel...

Bei Nvidia würde ich diese Karten empfehlen:


MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V298-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Achtung. Länge/Breite beachten!)
Bei AMD die schon oft empfohlene Sapphire:


Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (13. Januar 2014)

So hi erstmal  
Zu dem Thema Grakas werde ich dir mal so die allgemeinen Vorteile von AMD und nVidia auflisten:

nVidia: besser für Downsampling, Physix und 3DVision

AMD: in höheren Auflösungen besser, Eyefinity, Mantle und günstiger

Wenn du ein 2er Graka Gespann machen willst, empfehle ich dir 2x290, wie du sicherlich bemerkt hast ist seit der neuen R9-Serie keine Crossfire-Bridge mehr nötig, da dies über die Anschlüsse auf dem MoBo geregelt wird.
Das führt dazu, dass die neuen Grakas von AMD im CF-Gespann praktisch keine MRs mehr haben. 
Und für mich das Hauptargument: die geringe Mehrleistung von nVidia gegenüber AMD bei einem sehr viel höheren Preis.

Bei dem Case würde ich auch nicht sparen, wenn du schon so deftige Hardware haben willst.  Ansonsten ist das dir überlassen, wofür du dich entscheidest


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2014)

ah das ist ja interessant das bei AMD keien CF Bridege mehr nötig ist! Ja die Sapphire ist absolut Top. Eventuell wäre ein R290 CF gut  aber downsampling ist bei den AMD´s ja etwas komplizierter. Aber grafisch soll das ja eherblich was bringen oder?


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (13. Januar 2014)

Das ist Ansichtssache. Versteh mich nicht falsch, du kannst auch mit AMD Grafikkarten Downsampling betreiben, es ist einfach nicht so gut gelöst wie bei nVidia. 
Ob es grafisch erheblich was bringt liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Was du mit Downsampling bewirkst ist ja eigentlich eine Art "Übertakten" des Monitors. 
Genaueres zum Durchlesen findest du sonst in diesem Artikel, der ist Zugleich ein How-To: 

Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2014)

ja den artikel kenn und wenn man dort z.b sich das bild mit dem zaun auf dem dach ansieht dann sieht das schon ganz anderst aus. bei NV ist das recht einfach gelöst. wären die aktuellen karten (290/780) für downsampling stark genug?


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (13. Januar 2014)

Jap, du hast ja einen FHD Monitor, das stemmen die Beiden locker. 
Wie gesagt, bei AMD ist das im Moment noch eine Sache mit den Einstellungen (es wird gemunkelt das da bald mal was kommen sollte, wir werden sehen..)
nVidia hat das schon gut gelöst. Schlussendlich kommt es auf dein Budget an, bzw. wie viel du bereit bist zu zahlen. Ich hab mich für die 290 entschieden. Und sobald ich den WaKü dazu bekomme, werde ich auch Downsampling betreiben. Mir macht es nichts aus, ein bisschen zu Pröbeln, das macht den Spass beim PC erst recht aus, meine Meinung.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2014)

buget steht jetzt erstmal nicht im fordergrund. ich will jetzt nicht wegen ein paar euro einbusen haben


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (13. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt, was du schlussendlich wählst ist deine Entscheidung. 
Ich werd vorerst bei den Roten bleiben. 
Aber eben, wenn du so Anfangen willst, kann man dich auch fragen, wieso du zum Beispiel nicht einen 4770K verbaust und du so sparst bei dem Case. 
Ich mein ja nur..


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2014)

weil der 4770K für mich schwachsinn ist  Und das mit dem Gehäuse hat folgenden grund, ich transportier den PC häufig und da bleiben Gebrauchspuren kaum aus. Deswegen bin ich nicht der Fan von teuren Gehäusen

Momentan hab ich auch eine AMD 7970,und mir ist es eigentlich egal was ich habe (AMD/NV)


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (13. Januar 2014)

Kannst ja mal den Versuch starten und schauen, wie kompliziert das Downsampling wirklich ist, da du schon eine AMD Karte hast. 
Anhand von dem kannst du dir das dann nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das schonmal versucht aber nach zig mal schwarzem bildschirm ist mir die lust vergangen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2014)

ich werde demnächst ans bestellen gehen. als graka denke ich das ich ein 780 nehmen werde. Wie sieht es aus welche ist das am OC freudigsten? Taugt die Palit Jetstream was?

Hat von euch jemand eigentlich erfahrung im 3D Gaming?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand eigentlich erfahrung im 3D Gaming?



Ja, jede Menge. Was willst Du denn wissen?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2014)

das würde mich auch mal interessieren. geht das bei jedem game? wie sieht das optisch aus?sieht das farblich und grafisch ähnlich aus gegenüber dem normalen gaming?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Januar 2014)

Da hänge ich mich doch einfach mal mit rein 

@ Softy

Hast Du eine Ahnung, wo man sowas mal testen kann ? 3D zocken, oder/und auf 3 Monitoren (natürlich 2D) ? 
Muss doch im Pott ne Möglichkeit geben, sowas mal ausprobieren zu können.
Wir haben hier logischerweise 1000 oder mehr Shops....

Selbst, wenn ich mir wahrscheinlich sowas nie kaufen werde (aber, könnte ja sein, das ich völlig auf 3D zocken abfahre und das unbedingt haben muss).

@ Hellgrinder

3D-fähig sind mittlerweile unendlich viele Spiele.

Aber, das kostet Power ohne Ende. Seeeehr teuer, mindestens 2 seeehr gute Grakas.

Und das soll seeehr viel Spass machen. Verträgt aber nicht jeder, deswegen vorher unbedingt testen und ne Bank überfallen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2014)

ja das würde ich auch gern mal testen!was brauch man den für eine graka für 3D gaming? 780Ti?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt, schei...deteuer ist das auf jeden Fall, aber 3D zocken soll richtig geil sein.

Ich sach mal, 2 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wären Minimum.

Plus ein passendes Board und so ein Netzteil : Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202), be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (13. Januar 2014)

was für ein schirm bräuchte man? brille glaub auch noch...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> was für ein schirm bräuchte man?



Zum Beispiel den Asus VG278HE oder den Benq XL2720T


----------



## Venom89 (13. Januar 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, schei...deteuer ist das auf jeden Fall, aber 3D zocken soll richtig geil sein.  Ich sach mal, 2 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wären Minimum.  Plus ein passendes Board und so ein Netzteil : Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202), be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203) | Geizhals Deutschland



Für 3D würde ich aber zu NVidia greifen


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Januar 2014)

Ich schrieb ja auch "minimum" 

Wie es mit 3D und AMD aussieht, sollte man dann vorher auch nochmal checken. 
Eventüll wären halt auch 2 x 780er angesagt (Minimum).

Ob die (immer noch) soooo weit auseinander liegen, würde ich/sollte man natürlich vorher checken .


----------



## Venom89 (14. Januar 2014)

Minimum 2 780?
Wenn man 3D mit 4x Msaa und Ultra Details spielen möchte VLLT und das ist für mich nicht Minimum. 

90% der Spielen funzen sogar mit einer 670 in 3D und hohen Details.
Also es kommt immer drauf an


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Januar 2014)

@ Venom

Schei...ss auf Ultra. Ich habe da nicht wirklich den Plan, wie Du sicherlich schon gemerkt hast.
Weiss nur, das man zum 3D zocken reichlich Power braucht.

Natürlich würde ich mich vorher seeehr einlesen. 

Dann wäre das doch ein goiles Setup : Die Asus 670 Mini x 2 (als die noch für ~ 210,- Taler zu kriegen war).

Wie schon erwähnt, schei... auf Ultra, flüssig und nicht auf niedrigsten Einstellungen sollte/muss es sein.

Dann würden 2 x 670er minimal mehr kosten, als eine 290. Das ist ein sehr starker Argument .

Auf jeden Fall werde ich im Laufe des Jahres 2014 das wenigstens mal testen.

Hast Du eine Idee, wo man sowas testen kann ? Das muss im Pott doch iwo möglich sein .


----------



## Venom89 (14. Januar 2014)

So sehe ich das auch 

Aber mit 2 670 sollte das meiste schon mit Maximalen Details zu schaffen sein.

Wie gesagt selbst eine 670 reicht schon aus, wenn man nur ein paar Abstriche macht.

Testen? Also mir fällt da leider nichts ein. Nur die Gamescom 2014 
Oder bei mir


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> das würde mich auch mal interessieren. geht das bei jedem game? wie sieht das optisch aus?sieht das farblich und grafisch ähnlich aus gegenüber dem normalen gaming?



Nein, das funktioniert nicht bei jedem Spiel, aber bei sehr vielen. nvidia gibt ein regelmäßig ein Rating raus, wie gut 3D mit welchem Spiel funktioniert: 3D Spiele Das Rating kann man  dann auch in der nvidia Systemsteuerung unter "Stereoskopische 3D-Funktion" --> "Kompatibilität mit Spielen anzeigen" aufrufen.

Wenn mal ein Spiel nicht (gut) @3D funktioniert (Texturfehler o.ä.), kann man hier noch nachschauen, ob es einen ensprechenden Fix / Patch gibt: Helix Mod: Game List


Wie schon geschrieben, benötigt 3D Gaming rund das Doppelte an Grafikleistung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270

Farblich und grafisch sieht das schon aus, wie 2D-Gaming. Nur halt in 3D 

@Rosi
Ich weiß leider nicht, wo man das mal testen könnte. Aber Du kannst gerne mal vorbei kommen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. Januar 2014)

hehe geil,mich rezt das schon,was für grakas bräuchte ich da...zwei 770?

@rosi...eine 670 für 210 wird schwer


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> hehe geil,mich rezt das schon,was für grakas bräuchte ich da...zwei 770?



Ja, mit 2 GTX 770 wärst Du schon ganz gut dabei  Allerdings brauchst Du dann auch ein geeignetes Netzteil, z.B. das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31. 



Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> @rosi...eine 670 für 210 wird schwer



Die Asus GTX 670 Mini gab es tatsächlich mal für 210 Patronen (August-Oktober 2013).


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

welche 770 wäre da am besten geeignet?


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (15. Januar 2014)

Eine die mir gerade ins Auge gefallen ist: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Weiss aber leider nicht wie laut die Gute ist, habe sie gerade erste entdeckt


----------



## facehugger (15. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> welche 770 wäre da am besten geeignet?


 Gönn dir doch 2 von denen:


MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
vielleicht die beste GTX770 mit der fetten Inno3D 

Gruß


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

Preislich ganz in Ordnung. wie hoch ist ca der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der 770 und 780?


----------



## facehugger (15. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> Preislich ganz in Ordnung. wie hoch ist ca der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der 770 und 780?


Guckst du:


Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti gegen GTX Titan im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
musst du selbst wissen, ob dir die höhere Performance den Aufpreis wert ist...

Gruß


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

baja so viel macht das ja auch nicht aus....zumal ja es ja OC gibt 

Die Inno braucht 3 Slots oder?


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, 3 Slots


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

3 Slots machen bei SLI kein Sinn.. Die MSI Lightnung ist im Preis grad auch recht unten,taugt die was? Oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis zur N770 nicht


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Ich würde die normale TwinFrozr Gaming nehmen, und für einen guten Durchzug im Gehäuse sorgen (4-5 Lüfter).


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

Würde dann das gehäuse nehmen... Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder besser ein anderes?

Welcher Bildschirm wäre am besten?Bzw das Vision 3 D wird ja auch noch benötigt


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Das passt schon. Vorne ein Lüfter (einblasend), oben 2 und hinten einer (jeweils ausblasend), dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite, auch falls Du übertakten willst.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

Ja CPU wird ein 4670K mit einem Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Board


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Du kannst ja die beiden Serienlüfter drinlassen und oben z.B. 2x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm einbauen.


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Beim Arc R2 sind ja eh schon 3 recht gute Lüfter dabei


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Ach ja stimmt, im Deckel ist ja auch einer vorinstalliert.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

hätte gern alles bei Mindfactory bestellt,aber da gibts die MSI N770 nicht....blöd


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Mindfactory hat überhaupt keine MSI Produkte.


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

mf hat leider keine Produkte von MSI 

Du kannst ja die Asus DC-II nehmen. Diese hier sieht auch interessant aus: 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) Aber irgendwie gibt es zu der keine Tests.


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Dann geh zu Hardwareversand 

Mindfactory hat nämlich garnichts von MSI, warum weiß keiner


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

ie Palit sieht auch interessant aus... wie wäre die 49292 - 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Die ist halt deutlich lauter als die MSI


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Die JetStream halte ich für SLI völlig ungeeignet, weil der mittlere Lüfter der oberen Karte die warme Abluft auf das PCB der unteren Karte blasen würde.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

hier steht was über die karte http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...elle-der-geforce-gtx-770-im-test.html?start=6

laut den aussagen soll der in die gleiche richtung blasen wie die anderen


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> hmm ok,der in der mitte zieht quasi die luft raus udn bläst sie nach unten



Ja, genau so ist es.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

hab das hier gefunden: Sechs Modelle der GeForce GTX 770 im Test

"Der große 85-mm-Lüfter in der Mitte bläst genau zwischen den zweigeteilten Kühlkörper aus vernickeltem Aluminium. Diese sind unter dem Lüfter ebenfalls zu sehen wie zwei der fünf Kupfer-Heatpipes."

Reichen die 2 GB Ram für 3D und DS


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Hm, dann haben sie das Konzept wohl geändert  Bei den früheren Jetstreams war es so, dass der mittlere Lüfter die Abluft rausgeblasen hat.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

Reichen die 2 GB Ram für 3D und DS ?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Müssen reichen denn 4GB bringen bei dem Grafikchips nichts weil der dafür zu schwach ist bzw. die Anbindung zu schlecht ist.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

sind dann die zwei 770 stark genug für 3D und DS,nicht das nachher probleme gibt


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (15. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Müssen reichen denn 4GB bringen bei dem Grafikchips nichts weil der dafür zu schwach ist bzw. die Anbindung zu schlecht ist.



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne werden garnicht alle 4GB benutzt, sondern nur die 2GB die von einer Grafikkarte ausgehen. 
Die andere "arbeitet mit" indem sie die Leistung des Chips zur Verfügung stellt.
Korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich falsch liegen sollte, kann vorkommen.


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, bei SLI kann man den VRAM natürlich nicht addieren, es steht insgesamt nur soviel VRAM zur Verfügung, den jeweils eine Karte hat. 

Threshold bzw. der TE meinten aber die 4GB-Versionen der GTX 770. Der Aufpreis lohnt aber nicht.


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

@Hyp3ri0n: Darum geht es gar nicht, es ist klar das jede Karte im SLI\Crossfire praktisch die gleichen Daten im VRAM hat.


Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> sind dann die zwei 770 stark genug für 3D und DS,nicht das nachher probleme gibt


 Für beides gleichzeitig nur wenn du mit maximal Mittleren Einstellungen zufrieden bist.

Ein 4GB Model lohnt sich aber wie Threshold schon geschrieben hat einfach nicht, dafür ist ein 256bit Speicherinterface einfach zu klein, eine 290 hat nicht umsonst ein 512bit Speicherinterface


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

Für beides zusammen ja aber entweder oder? 3D und DS wird ja nicht gleichtzeitig benötigt oder?  Hat schonmal jemand eine Game wie RE5 3D gespielt?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> @Hyp3ri0n: Darum geht es gar nicht, es ist klar das jede Karte im SLI\Crossfire praktisch die gleichen Daten im VRAM hat.


 
Nicht nur praktisch.
Jede GPU muss im VRAM das gleiche haben sonst geht es nicht.
Hat also die eine Karte 2GB und die andere 4GB liegen bei der 4Gb Karte 2GB nutzlos herum.
Bzw. das System wird instabil.
Bei Nvidia ist alles möglich.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

Für beides zusammen ja aber entweder oder? 3D und DS wird ja nicht gleichtzeitig benötigt oder? Hat schonmal jemand eine Game wie RE5 3D gespielt? 
Wäre eine stärkere Karte doch sinnvoll?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn du 3D spielen willst brauchst du Grafikleistung. Dann würde ich überlegen die GTX 780 zu kaufen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

aber eine wird nicht reichen


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Für 3D nicht.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

meinst das zwei 770 nicht reichen? dann zwei 780? wie sieht es mit amd und 3D aus? Wegen der Tri-X OC


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Mit 2 GTX 770's kommst Du schon gut zurecht, Crysis 3 läuft dann zwar nicht auf ultra Settings, aber auf high-Settings kann man es gut spielen. 

 Und wer hier einen Unterschied zwischen high und ultra Settings sieht, werfe den ersten Stein


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

Also dann passen zwei 770....

@ softy: ich war schon paar mal im Kino im 3D film,da waren die Farben immer etwas ausgebleicht usw...ist das in den Games auch so?Wie ist das beim zielen in Shootern?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Im Kino hast du passives 3D.
Nvidia hat aktives 3D.
Das ist *nicht *das gleiche.
Probiere das lieber vorher mal aus.


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> @ softy: ich war schon paar mal im Kino im 3D film,da waren die Farben immer etwas ausgebleicht usw...ist das in den Games auch so?Wie ist das beim zielen in Shootern?



Die Helligkeit ist bei 3D insgesamt etwas reduziert, aber mich stört das jetzt nicht. Ist immer noch heller als die meisten IPS-Monitore (@Thresh:   )

Bei Shootern kannst Du eigentlich nur offline spielen. Für online-Shooter ist die Latenzzeit (Reaktionszeit + Input-Lag) zu hoch. Außerdem empfiehlt es sich bei Shootern, das Fadenkreuz zu deaktivieren und eins der 3D Vision-Fadenkreuze zu verwenden. Sonst schießt man nur daneben


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ist immer noch heller als die meisten IPS-Monitore (@Thresh:   )



Mein Monitor hat 360cd/m².  
Wenn ich den aufdrehe ist das so hell als wenn ich in die Sonne gucke.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

Kann das leider nicht testen...worin liegt der unterschied?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Aktives 3D wiegt schwerer weil die Batterien in der Brille sind.
Passives 3D geht nicht so auf die Augen wie aktives 3D.

Du musst Softy mal fragen wie lange er 3D am Stück spielen kann ohne dass er Kopfschmerzen bekommt.


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst Softy mal fragen wie lange er 3D am Stück spielen kann ohne dass er Kopfschmerzen bekommt.



Das Gewicht der aktiven 3D Brille ist nur minimal höher, das fällt nicht negativ auf. Ich kann schon mehrere Stunden am Stück spielen, ohne dass ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme. Das einzige, was stört ist, dass die Bügel der 3D Brille nach ein paar Stunden anfangen zu drücken. Kann aber auch an meinem Wasserkopf liegen  

Aber es gibt natürlich auch Menschen, die nach einer Stunde 3D zocken auf die Tastatur kotzen  Daher sollte man das schon mal ausprobieren.

Neulich war einer aus dem Forum bei mir, der hat zum ersten mal Crysis 3 in 3D gezockt. Ich musste ihn gewaltsam von meinem Rechner entfernen lassen


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich musste ihn gewaltsam von meinem Rechner entfernen lassen


 
Ich hätte ihm die alte Kiste verkloppt und endlich mal was aktuelles gekauft. 
Einen schicken AMD FX 9590.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

also welche graka soll dann nehmen?sollte bei mindfactory geben. OC potential sollte auch vorhanden sein


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Dann nimm 2x die GTX 770 von Inno.


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Triple Slot Karten sind irgendwie suboptimal  Wenn man nicht so ein Riesen-Brett hat wie Du


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> Kann das leider nicht testen...worin liegt der unterschied?


 Im Kino erhalten beiden Augen teilweise gleichzeitig, manchmal aber auch abwechselnd das Bild, gibt viele Verschiedene Verfahren, die basieren aber immer darauf, dass vor jedem Auge ein anderer Filter ist und der Projektor das Bild so ausstrahlt, dass das nur von einem Auge wahrgenommen wird (z.B. Polarisationsfilter).
Aktives 3D funktioniert ganz anders: Der Monitor zeigt abwechseln das Bild für das eine und das andere Auge und die Brille schaltet dann jeweils das andere Auge auf dunkel. 
Da kann aber teilweise das Bild vom anderen Auge noch leicht durchschimmern und das schalten der Brille ist niemals 100%ig syncron mit dem Monitor, was dazu führt, dass dies für das Gehirn deutlich anstrengender ist


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Das geht aber eigentlich problemlos.
Er kann aber auch nach der EVGA mit dem ACX Kühler gucken.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

macht mal einer ein video durch die brille


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Das funktioniert bestimmt super


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

mantle wird recht gut werden wie ich gelesen habe. 

wie wäre die so? 49292 - 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 taktet ja recht hoch

Wie sieht es auch mit AMD und 3D?


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> mantle wird recht gut werden wie ich gelesen habe.


 
Geschrieben wird viel, wenn der Tag lang ist .

Von daher einfach mal abwarten .


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (15. Januar 2014)

also welche 770 nun


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2014)

Entweder Du riskierst es mal mit der Palit OC, oder Du gehst auf Nummer sicher mit der Asus DC-II. So würde ich es zumindest machen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (16. Januar 2014)

taugt die asus was? wie sieht es aus wegen AMD und 3D?

@ softy: hast schonmal sowas wie Resident Evil 5 3D gespielt? in 2D hab ich es schon paar mal durch


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

Die Asus ist schon gut  Zumindest ist sie etwas leiser als die Gigabyte Windforce oder die Gainward Phantom.

3D ist bei nvidia etwas ausgereifter, für AMD kannst Du hier mal nachlesen, was man so braucht: 3D-Desktop-Grafikkarten für Verbraucher

Nein, Resident Evil habe ich nicht gespielt, aber hier das Rating: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (16. Januar 2014)

wird denk ich mal nicht anderes sein wie bei NV nur ist die frage ob es auch so gut läuft

weil ich sag mal 2 tri-x oc haben schon ein gutes stück mehr leistung wie zwei 770 oder?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (16. Januar 2014)

würde eigentlich eine 780ti für 3D gaming reichen? weil preislich schenkt sich das zu zwei 770er nicht viel und MR´s wären auf jedenfall keine da


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

Die GTX 780 Ti ist fast so schnell wie 2 GTX 770's. Von daher wirst Du mit der schon recht gut in 3D spielen können.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (16. Januar 2014)

hmm was würdest du machen? hat sich das geruckel schon verbessert?


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe die GTX 690, die ja quasi 2 GTX 680's auf einer Karte entspricht, die wiederum nur umgelabelte GTX 770's sind  Und ich merke keine Mikroruckler, das ist aber individuell unterschiedlich.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (16. Januar 2014)

ja gut aber bei dir sind die auf einer karte,was ein erheblicher unterschied ist oder?


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

Auf der GTX 690 ist ein Brückenchip, der Mikroruckler reduziert. Aber so riesig ist der Unterschied zu 2 Grafikkarten jetzt auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn du keine MR's haben willst bei Multi-GPU musst du auf die neuen 290(X) im CF setzen. Durch das Abschaffen der Bridge und die allgemein neue Technologie haben sie es geschafft, die MR's praktisch komplett auszuradieren.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (16. Januar 2014)

reicht dir die 690 eigentlich aus?


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Auf der GTX 690 ist ein Brückenchip, der Mikroruckler reduziert. Aber so riesig ist der Unterschied zu 2 Grafikkarten jetzt auch wieder nicht.


 
Der Brückenchip ist dafür da dass die beiden GPUs miteinander kommunizieren können.
Mit Mikroruckler Verringerung hat der nichts am Hut. Dafür gibt es keinen Chip.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> reicht dir die 690 eigentlich aus?


 
Ja,  reicht schon noch gut aus, bei manchen aktuellen Games muss man halt  leichte Abstriche machen. Aber es sieht nach wie vor sehr gut aus  



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Brückenchip ist dafür da dass die beiden GPUs miteinander kommunizieren können.
> Mit Mikroruckler Verringerung hat der nichts am Hut. Dafür gibt es keinen Chip.



Alter Korinthenkacker  Es wurden zumindest Maßnahmen ergriffen, um MR zu reduzieren: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-690/8/


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Alter Korinthenkacker  Es wurden zumindest Maßnahmen ergriffen, um MR zu reduzieren: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase


 
Das ist aber trotzdem Blödsinn.
Wo soll denn die Hardwarelösung sein?
Der PLX Chip ist einfach nur ein Brückenchip. Den kauft Nvidia ein.
Dass die Mikroruckler bei der GTX 690 geringer sind als bei Zwei Grafikkarten Lösungen liegt einfach daran dass die Wege zwischen den GPUs und dem Brückenchip auf der GTX 690 Platine sehr kurz sind.
Der Brückenchip sitzt ja direkt neben den GPU Chips.

Bei Zwei Grafikkarten im Rechner müssen die GPUs den Umweg über das Mainboard nehmen um miteinander kommunizieren zu können. Das dauert länger und dann sind die Latenzen höher und die Mikroruckler stärker ausgeprägt.

Beim PLX Chip auf dem Mainboard der dann zusätzlich Lanes bietet ist das noch blöder.
Da kommunizieren die Karten erst über den PLX Chip und anschließen noch über das Mainboard miteinander. Ergo noch höhere Verzögerungen.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Mikroruckler bei der GTX 690 geringer sind als bei Zwei Grafikkarten Lösungen liegt einfach daran dass die Wege zwischen den GPUs und dem Brückenchip auf der GTX 690 Platine sehr kurz sind.



Super, dann warte ich auf die GTX 790


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Super, dann warte ich auf die GTX 790


 
Ja. Das wird sicher einer sehr geile Karte werden. 
Den Preis kannst du dir sicher denken.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hab's ja  Werfe ich halt ein paar Fuffies weniger im Club


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich hab's ja  Werfe ich halt ein paar Fuffies weniger im Club


 
Ich bin restlose pleite.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (16. Januar 2014)

was wird die 790 so kosten?


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Was schätzt du denn?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (16. Januar 2014)

kilo


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> was wird die 790 so kosten?


 
Schau Dir an, was 2 GTX 780 (Ti) kosten, dann kannst Du es ungefähr abschätzen. Würde mich wundern, wenn die Karte nicht einen vierstelligen Betrag kosten wird


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> kilo


 
Ich denke darüber. 



Softy schrieb:


> Schau Dir an, was 2 GTX 780 (Ti) kosten, dann kannst Du es ungefähr abschätzen. Würde mich wundern, wenn die Karte nicht einen vierstelligen Betrag kosten wird


 
Wird sie sicher.
Mit der GTx 690 hat Nvidia probiert ob die Leute eine 1000€ Grafikkarte kaufen und sie haben es gemacht.
Die GTX 790 wird wohl um 1200€ kosten. Kommt aber darauf an wie sie ausfällt.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (16. Januar 2014)

das ist heftig


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke darüber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, zum Release wird sie 1200€ kosten, aber dann schon noch auf ~1000€ fallen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

jetzt nochmal zu den karten zurück. also macht es mittlerweile keinen großen unterschied mehr ob dual-karte oder standart SLI, mal abgesehen vom platz und er abwärme. 

@softy, du hast gesagt das die 770 im prinzip eine 680 ist. dann ist die frage ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist zwei 770 zu kaufen weil ich eigentlich keine lust habe kommende titel wie Dying light oder Hellraid mit abstriche spielen zu müssen. Was meinst du?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Schwer zu sagen, wie lange Du mit 2 GTX 770's auskommst. Aber ich denke schon, dass Du damit noch 2 Jahre oder so (mit leichten Abstrichen) gut klar kommst.

Ansonsten bliebe ja nur die Option, tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen und 2 GTX 780 (Ti)'s zu kaufen. Oder Du wartest auf die GTX 8xx. Aber wenn die wieder in 28nm gefertigt wird, sind da auch keine rieseigen Performancesprünge zu erwarten.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

ich hab das zu bestellen wenn klar ist was ich mache. klar die 780er kosten schon ein stück mehr. wäre der leistungssprung lohnenswert?
wäre eine 780ti Leitungsmäßig gegen ein 770 SLi Gespann besser? denke kostenmäßig ist das gleich da ich ja ein kleineres netzteil verwenden kann.
will halt nur nicht nachher 3D spielen oder DS betreiben und gleich probleme bekommen


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Die GTX 780 ist etwa 15-20% schneller als eine GTX 770. Wie lange Du mit welcher Grafikkarte gut in 3D zocken kannst, kann Dir hier aber leider keiner beantworten. Wie gesagt, wenn man die Settings etwas runterstellt, sieht man keinen Unterschied bei der Grafik.

 Wenn Du eine GTX 780 Ti nimmst, könntest Du ein günstigeres Board nehmen und auch ein etwas kleineres Netzteil.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

Dieser Link könnte auch bei der (rationalen) Entscheidung helfen : Warum müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

den link kenne ich. also wären zwei 770 sogesehen das beste P/L


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

Das wäre dann sas Setup:

Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   2stk
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Was für Lüfter soll ich dann noch dazu nehmen?DVI Kabel passt? SSD und Platte hab ich. Es gib ja zwei verschiedene Brillen, die unterscheiden sich nur am mit oder ohne Kabel?

nochmal eine frage bezüglich des speichers der 770,ich hatte bisher in games nie mehr als 1GB voll. Wie sieht das aus wenn ich mit den Karten DS betreibe,reicht der speicher dann noch? Geht DS bei dem Asus Schirm ordentöich?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Es wäre viel geschickter und günstiger, wenn Du den ASUS VG278HR, 27" kaufst. Da ist der Sensor für die 3D Brille bereits im Monitor integriert, sieht also besser aus und Du hast weniger Kabelsalat. Und die 3D Brille ist auch mit im Lieferumfang, ebenso ein Dual Link DVI-Kabel.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

ah ok,sonst passt alles?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> ah ok,sonst passt alles?


 
 Ja, sonst passt das, wobei beim Netzteil auch die 650 Watt Variante völlig ausreichen würde.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

ok,auch mit OC? wie sieht es mit DS und dem 2GB speicher aus? Braucht DS mehr als FullHD


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, wenn ich die CPU (und wir reden hier von 5,1 GHz ) und Grafikkarte maximal übertakte, habe ich eine Leistungsaufnahme von etwa 500 Watt. Im Normalbetrieb (Zocken) liegt der Verbrauch bei etwa 400 Watt.

 Bei DS und vielen Texturmods kann es schon vorkommen, dass der VRAM überläuft. Bisher hatte ich das nur bei Skyrim mit über 50 HD Texturmods, dass der VRAM voll läuft. Aber da geht der Karte sowieso die Leistung aus, von daher reichen 2GB momentan schon gut aus.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

ich spiele nicht mit mods  was für lüfter brauch ich noch?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Solltest Du aber 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-433.html#post4582384

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-437.html#post4669807

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-432.html#post4577370


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

macht das grafisch was aus?was für lüfter sollte ich noch in das gehäuse stecken?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Bist Du blind?  Spiel mal Skyrim ohne Texturmods. Sieht furchtbar aus 

Oben vielleicht noch ein 140er Silent oder Shadow Wings oder Scythe Slipstream oder Enermax T.B.Silence wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

ich muss zugeben das ich skyrim bisher nur 30 min gezockt hab 

welche lüfter sind in dem fractal verbaut? dann nehm ich noch aus der serie ein für vorne und ein für oben. drei sind schon am werk drin oder?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Naja, wenn Du mal ein paar Texturmods installiert hast, kommst Du schon noch auf den Geschmack  

 Das hier ist episch : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...er-pack-v1-93-complete-combined-all-mods.html


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

hehe 

welche lüfter sind in dem fractal verbaut? dann nehm ich noch aus der serie ein für vorne und ein für oben. drei sind schon am werk drin oder?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Das müssten diese hier sein: Fractal Design Silent R2 140mm (FD-FAN-SSR2-140) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 Ja, 3 Lüfter sind schon drin.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

die gibts natürlich wieder net bei mindfactory


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Du kannst ja die Serienlüfter raushauen und 5x diese hier kaufen : Produktvergleich


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

LED gezippe ist nicht so meins,sieht man eh nicht


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, ist Geschmackssache 

 Wie wäre es mit einer schicken Lüftersteuerung? --> BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

wie wäre der lüfter? be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 Tower Kühler - Hardware,

Lüftersteuerung passt  sag mal noch 2 leise lüfter

das Gehäuse hat zwar ein Sichtfenster aber die LED´s der Lüfter wird man nicht sehen oder?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Der ist natürlich auch fett  Aber wenn dann würde ich den Nachfolger kaufen: be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 3 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

 Doch, LED Lüfter kommen im Arc 2 schon gut rüber, frag mal facehugger, der hat ein paar schöne Bildchen von seinem Schätzchen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

bin am überlegn ob ich nicht doch gleich zwei 780er nehm. wäre die was?

3072MB Asus GeForce GTX 780 DC2OC-3GD5 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

leichzeitig geschrieben


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, die wäre auch gut  Oder Du bestellst die MSI Twin Frozr halt woanders.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

weißt dann wäre ich auf der sicheren seit die TF gibts bei mindfactory nur kostet die da ordentlich. langt das netzteil mit den 650 watt dann noch?

die werden sich wohl nicht viel schenken oder?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du ordentlich übertakten willst, würde ich die 750W Variante kaufen: GeForce GTX 780 Ti SLI vs. Radeon R9 290(X) CF (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

ok! das kann man machen,schenken die 2 karten sich viel?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Welche 2? Die Asus und die MSI? Ich habe die Print PCGH gerade nicht zur Hand, aber so riesig sollte der Unterschied nicht sein.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

ja genau,haben ja beide einen rießen kühler

bin absolut hin und her gerissen ob 770 oder 780. denk mal zwei 780 haben schon ein gutes stück mehr power oder?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Eine GTX 780 ist etwa 15-20% schneller als eine GTX 770.Musst Du halt überlegen, ob es Dir der Aufpreis wert ist.

 Wenn das so weiter geht, landen wir bei 2 GTX 780 Ti's


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

das sicher nicht!!! was meinst du?wären ca 300e aufpreis.aber alternative die 770 zu nehmen und nächstes jahr 2 neue


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

Ich würde bei den 2 GTX 770 bleiben und dann in 2 Jahren oder so 2 neue Grafikkarten kaufen.


----------



## ich111 (17. Januar 2014)

Beim Netzteil kannst du alternativ zum Enermax Revolution 87+ greifen


----------



## facehugger (17. Januar 2014)

Hier sind Bilder von meinem Arc gewünscht Biddeschön:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-969.html#post5614982
Gruß


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-969.html#post5614982



Sehr schick


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

sieht edel aus! also ich werde bei den zwei 770 bleiben,ist P/L einfach besser und lieber dann irgendwann mal 2 neue


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

also so wirds bestellt:

Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
49359 - Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
Fractal Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil
2048MB MSI N770 TwinFrozr 2GD5/OC PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI,DP 2stk
27" (68,58cm) Asus VG278HR schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI
750 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold
Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm 750 U/min 15 dB(A) 5stk
BitFenix Recon schwarz 5-Kanal 5.25" - Hardware, Notebooks
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 3 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
LG Electronics GH24NSB0 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

Mit den 5 LED-Lüftern brauchst Du aber ne Sonnenbrille


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

5 Lüfter? Das wird ja eher ein Hoovercraft als ein PC....


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (17. Januar 2014)

ist auch gut voll da drin


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2014)

Die Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus  Die 650 Watt Variante vom Netzteil reicht aber aus.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (20. Januar 2014)

Hab am Wochenende von einem Bekannten ein Drumset angeboten bekommen,da konnte ich nicht nein sagen  Jetzt muss der PC etwas ausgebremst werden 

Folgendes:
Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
LG Electronics GH24NSB0 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk
Gigabyte Z87-HD3 Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modula 80+ Gold
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full
EKL Alpenföhn K2 Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks
CoolerMaster N 300 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,


Das wird es werden. Das Coolermaster hat an der Seite eine große Fläche für 2 Lüfter. Wäre es da möglich eine Corsair Kompaktwasserkühlung anzubringen?BZW taugt die was?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Januar 2014)

Es wäre möglich, ne AIO Wakü anzubringen, aber die wäre erstens lauter als der K2 und zweitens kaum besser


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

Aaaah, gegrüßt sei der Drummer  

Die Zusammenstellung ist soooo geil, dann kratz gefälligst noch ein bisschen Kohle für ein besseres Gehäuse zusammen 

Das N300 ist für die Kohle gut, und die Teile passen ja auch alle da rein, aber, ein 4670K und ne 290 Tri-X haben etwas besseres verdient, finde ich 

Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster

Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster

Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt

Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooler Master N400 mit Sichtfenster

Ohne Fenster geht natürlich auch, aber.... mit finde ich besser  : Produktvergleich Gehäuse


----------



## Kindercola (20. Januar 2014)

Manchmal möchte ich auch nochn anderes mit Sichtfenster ^^ aber im Endeffekt steht mein Gehäuse eh so das ich davon nichts sehen würde  aber so ein Deep Silence 2 ist schon was leckeres 

Aber das Shinobi ist auch klasse für die paar Pfennige^^

Um es aufm Punkt zu bringen ^^ so blöd wie es sich anhört .... die Wahl des Gehäuses sollte gut überlegt sein *g*^^


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2014)

Ich wechsel die Gehäuse wie andere Unterhemden.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wechsel die Gehäuse wie andere Unterhemden.


 
Mit vollen Hosen ist ja auch gut stinken....


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2014)

Meine Unterhemden haben dicke Schweißränder.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (20. Januar 2014)

das N400 taugt ja mal nix auf der einen seite Sichtfenster,auf der anderen die Öffung für die 2 Lüfter....soll das etwa zwischen den Beinen stehen oder wie


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

Immer noch besser als das N300


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (20. Januar 2014)

Das ist das gleiche nur ohne Sichtfenster  Das hat oben ja keine Lüfter,da sollte man die Seitlichen schon benutzen oder

alternativ das Sharkoon T28


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (24. Januar 2014)

so ist alles bestellt,nur noch eine kleine frage. hab das board hier bestellt Gigabyte Z87-HD3 Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

wollte mal fragen ob das crossfire/sli-fähig ist? da ich noch auf die grafikkarte warten muss könnte ich noch umschwenken auf das hier Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2014)

Das HD3 kann nur Crossfire (aber auch nur 16/4), kein SLI.

Wenn Du also SLI/CF betreiben willst, solltest Du das Z87X-D3H nehmen 

Das macht man aber sofort oder gar nicht.

Zudem sollte das Netzteil dann ein DPP10 sein, je nach Grakas : Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (4. Februar 2014)

also teile kamen heute. zusammengebaut wurde auch schon alles. nur habe ich das gefühl das die scheibe den cpu kühler berührt.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2014)

Welcher Kühler ist es denn geworden ? Im T28 ?

Wenn das Seitenteil ohne Gewalt schliesst, und der Kühler kein Brummen auf´s Gehäuse überträgt, ist das schon okay .


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (4. Februar 2014)

das t28 mit dem dark rock 3


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2014)

Sollte passen. Den Lüfter vom DR3 kannst Du auch ein bisschen runterdrücken (oder die Klammern etwas tiefer ansetzen).


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (4. Februar 2014)

der ist nicht das problem  sondern die Metallnippel ganz oben wobei es ohne große gewalt zuging


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2014)

Wenn es ohne Gewalt zuging und nicht brummt, ist´s okay


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

Die Tri X ist schon ein ordentliches Brett


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Die darf auch ruhig etwas im Slot hängen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

nene hab das geschickt gelöst,die kabel sind quasi der halter das sie nicht hängt  hatte eh glück das ich eine bekommen hab
hab gleich mal den catalyst 14.1 drauf gemacht. blickt das einer mit dem quadraht beim takten?


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2014)

Notfalls kannst Du dir ja so etwas gönnen: PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply -- PowerColor POWER JACK


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

14.1 habe ich mir auch gerade mal draufgezogen .

Das Quadrat ist halt nur für die Optik (zum gucken).


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

ja aber da gibts kein powertarget mehr und für die taktraten gibts auch nichts mehr oder täusche ich mich


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Ist doch alles vorhanden : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

ah dann muss ich das wohl übersehen haben  war gestern schon spät  weißt du ob bei der tri x die vcore gelockt ist?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Bei der Sapphire ist mit Sicherheit nix gelockt


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

welche programm wäre empfehlenswert?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Für Graka OC ?

Die üblichen Verdächtigen : MSI Afterburner

https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX_de/

GPU Tweak - Download - CHIP

Oder einfach im CatalystCC.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

noch eine andere frage,weiß jemand eine lösung für das ständige aufhängen von radeon pro?


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> noch eine andere frage,weiß jemand eine lösung für das ständige aufhängen von radeon pro?



Deinstallieren?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

takte den cpu grad etwas bei 1,168v 4,3ghz und 60 grad sollte passen oder?


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2014)

Hervorragend, dass kannst Du so lassen. 

Da ist sogar noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

ja nur raff ich das hier nicht so ganz,bzw bin ich noch nicht so fit da drin http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html

aber wie gesagt die 200mhz zu 4,5 merkt man sowieso nicht


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> [/url]
> 
> aber wie gesagt die 200mhz zu 4,5 merkt man sowieso nicht


 
Eben, sei zufrieden und gut ist es.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

hab im prinzip nur die vcore langsam angehoben


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

4,5 GHz sieht aber einfach besser aus


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

ich hab schon gemerkt wenn ich die 4,4 enstell brauch ich um die 1,2v und das ist zuviel


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Hast Du die Spannung mal gefixt ?

Sollte man bei Haswell, läuft definitiv stabiler .


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

das problem ist das ich die fixed option nirgends finde. es gibt immer nur auto,normal oder dann +/- spannung

hab grad prime aus und cpu z zeigt die gleiche spannung an wie mit prime,sollte also immer da sein oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Wenn Du +/- nutzt, ist die doch gefixt


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

ich hab hinten auf on gestellt und dann manuel über die pfeile neben dem vcore-balkon angehoben


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Wie meinen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

lohnt sich ati tool noch oder gibts was besseres? 

also im prnzip hab ich manuel eingestellt und die vcore ist in cpu z unerverändert egal was ich mache


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

bin gerade am DS einstellen mit dem Programm von hier : Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet

die auflösung zeigt es dann auch bei der bildschirmauflösung an nur wenn ich die im windows dann änder kommt das hier: dvi d außerhalb spezifikation

woran liegt das?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Februar 2014)

Nutzt du Dual Link oder Single Link DVI?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

jetzt frägst mich was,steht im oberen anschluss der graka


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Februar 2014)

Ein Bild würde wahrscheinlich weiterhelfen


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/970x546/2013/12/Sapphire_Radeon_R9_290_Tri-X_OC_4-pcgh.jpg


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

die tri x zieht schon mal mit 1100/1500 durch  das sollte reichen. jetzt fehlt nur noch das funktionierende DS

meint ihr die 3 Lüfter in dem T28 reichen?


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Ja, die 3 Lüfter reichen schon gut aus. Du kannst ja in den ersten Tagen mal die CPU und GPU Temperaturen beim Zocken im Auge behalten.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

hab vorhin kurz eine runde Sniper elite v2 gezockt da war die max temp der karte so bei 74 grad,aber sollte ja locker passen. wie kann man sich die cpu temp im game anzeigen lassen?

brauch man für DS ein spezielles Kabel?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

MSI Afterburner kann dir beim zocken die Temp der Graka anzeigen 

Mit dem Kabel weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2014)

@ rosi,ja das weiß ich aber ich meinte CPU  beim DS kommt die meldung: dvi d außerhalb spezifikation


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Februar 2014)

so mal ein Bild vom PC


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Februar 2014)

Sieht ja mal geil aus 

Die beiden Kabel zur Stromversorgung der Graka könntest Du noch unten durchziehen (wo die Sata-Kabel auch durchgehen), sieht aber so schon klasse aus


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Februar 2014)

ja hast schon recht nur nutz ich die als aufhängung für die karte  und wenn ich die ganz unten durch hätte wären sie zu kurz gewesen


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2014)

Hellgrinder1985 schrieb:


> so mal ein Bild vom PC



Sehr schick  Aber ziemlich viel grün für eine AMD-Karte. Ob die sich da wohl fühlt


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Februar 2014)

klar fühlt die sich in "Klein Minas Morgul" wohl  das ist der ansporn


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2014)

Sie tut mir fast ein bisschen leid  Aber das mit dem Ansporn ist ein Argument


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Sehr schick  Aber ziemlich viel grün für eine AMD-Karte. Ob die sich da wohl fühlt


 
Die AMD Karte kann sich ja einen Mantel anziehen.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Februar 2014)

so ala darkwing duck


----------

